# Dojo Javascript frage (dynamische tabs)



## bygones (6. Jul 2007)

tach,

Ich hoffe mal es gibt hier einige die sich mit dojo auskenne....

also ich hab einen TabContainer, dem ich dynamisch neue Tabs hinzufuege, wenn der user einen bestimmten Button drueckt.


```
var pane = dojo.widget.createWidget("LinkPane",{id:tabID,label:head});
pane.setUrl(url);
tabs.addChild(pane);
```

Mein problem ist dass die Seite die angezeigt werden soll auch JavaScript code enthaelt, der ausgefuehrt werden soll, wenn die Seite ueber das Tab hinzugefuegt wird. Leider funktioniert weder _body onload=..._ oder _dojo.addOnLoad(...) _

Weiss einer ob und wie es geht, dass ich eine 'unabhaenige' seite ihm hinzufueg und er den Javascript code irgendwie sofort ausfuehrt ?

oder ist es irgendwie moeglich von dem jsfile aus, dass den tab hinzufuegte, auf DOM elemente dieser Seite draufzugreifen?

Einzig die seite erst erstellen und dann per setContent kam mir als idee, da die seite aber sich ebenso dynamisch aendert muesste dann immer der gesamte inhalt neu geschrieben werden.... 

Ich freue mich ueber jegliche Hinweise....

danke
deathbyaclown


----------



## bygones (9. Jul 2007)

hab das problem gefunden... gibt 2 parameter beim erstellen der pane scriptSeparation:false,executeScripts:true damit klappts dann


----------



## merlin2 (9. Jul 2007)

Hak's ab.


----------

